# Nobody Will Repair My Lovely Sekonda Strela - Help!



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

I bought this on the Bay last year for a fairly modest sum. It went fine for a while until the crown stopped working properly. The movement is very dirty. Two wathmenders have said they can't mend it, because they may need unobtainable parts, or because it may be uneconomic to mend (only one of them looked at it).

Does anyone know an enthusiast made of sterner stuff who could have a look at it for me, as I don't want to give up on it? The dial and case are in very good nick.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Rubbish







. Have you tried Chris Heal







?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Steve at Birstall Jewelers in Leicestersire would give it a go....


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Rubbish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chris said no because of parts - he didn't see it.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

psychlist said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Rubbish
> ...


That's strange







. He has done them in the past.

Send it to Birstall then. He'll at least have a look at it and give you a quote. I admit parts are a problem but some are still available for those that can be bothered to track them down.

Until it's been assessed we don't know what parts are needed







.



psychlist said:


> it may be uneconomic to mend


This makes me laugh. Only the owner can decide whether it is "uneconomic" or not. It smacks of "I can't be arsed, there's too much easy money to be earned "  .


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone - I'll try Birstall.







I found them on Google.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

psychlist said:


> Thanks everyone - I'll try Birstall.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Give him a ring because he doesn't answer emails very often  .


----------



## ill-phill (Feb 5, 2006)

My watchmaker in switzerland, expert for russian watches.

Has no email, you have to contact him by phone.

Phil


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

I can recommend Steve Birstall as well.









Toby


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Thanks to everyone - Steve has it and is happy to service and mend it


----------

